# Sticky (tacky) vinyl interior? '65 goat



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

Hi all-wanted to see if anyone has a remedy for my problem: the rear side under the window is all tacky? Any idea why this happens (wasn't like this until recently) and is there any solution to fixing it?
Thanks,
TPM


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Ive seen it before. Not sure why it happens, but I assume it's because the chemicals break down over time and exposure to UV...

I would try cleaning with a vinyl or leather cleaner, and in the past, if they didnt work, Ive used mineral spirits and/ or tire shine.


----------



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

Army-thanks for the tips. I'll probably try the tire shine since my buddy has also used it (I sent him your suggestions).
TPM


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

thepinkmonkey said:


> Army-thanks for the tips. I'll probably try the tire shine since my buddy has also used it (I sent him your suggestions).
> TPM


My family owns a marine furniture shop and I've seen vinyl do this many times. However, we dont restore, we just replace.

Once you get it clean, use some good conditioner on it... Tire shine _should_ clean and condition.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

The few times I have seen vinyl, rubberish, or plastic parts get gummy is when they have been exposed to something that starts to break them down. One example was a steering wheel in a 76 C10. The wheel was repeatedly exposed to used vegetable oil (long story). It was not an immediate reaction, but over the course of a few years the wheel turned into a sticky fly trap. There was nothing I could do to bring it back, it was too late. I like the suggestion of Tire Shine or armor-all like cleaners since it is rather mild, but if that does not work...mineral spirits is as aggressive as I would try if the part needs to be saved. WD-40 can really cut some crud, but I have never used it in vinyl. With that said, going with a more aggressive solvent, like lacquer thinner or WD-40...My motto will apply

"I'll fix it OR break it!"


----------



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

Thanks "sick" and "army!" I appreciate the input. Will try some tire shine tomorrow morning on a small area and see what happens. Finally got the goat inspected/registered today so now I'm not driving around anymore illegally. That's the good news. The bad news is the tax paid!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I highly recommend Mirror Glaze 40, It is all I've used for years. As Vinyl and Rubber age they off-gas and produce a tacky substance.
Heat (UV) is the biggest issue we have to deal with but just age alone can cause this, even sitting in the garage.

IMO ARMORALL is pure SHIT that should not be used on anything you wish to save and/or persevere.
It's greasy and the ingredients will accelerate deterioration if you do not continually re-apply, that's the hook, use more buy more.

The MG 40 is again IMO just the opposite, I will apply it twice a season with just soft cotton cloth wiping in between. 
My interior, Door seals, Weather-stripping, Tires, etc. all get cleaned/protected with it and it holds up great. 

JM2C
Cheers.


----------



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

Junior-that looks like a sweet interior! Maybe I should get me some of that Mirror Glaze 40, and see how it plays out. Thanks for the tip.
TPM


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I highly recommend Mirror Glaze 40, It is all I've used for years. As Vinyl and Rubber age they off-gas and produce a tacky substance.
> Heat (UV) is the biggest issue we have to deal with but just age alone can cause this, even sitting in the garage.
> 
> IMO ARMORALL is pure SHIT that should not be used on anything you wish to save and/or persevere.
> ...


I have been using MG40 for a long time, but only as a maint/ preventative, have never tried it to restore.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

There is a heavier duty cleaner than the MG40. Guess you could call it MG39 but the complete name is M3916. Years ago a car club friend and I were fortunate enough to be in a magazine article about restoring finishes with Meguiar products down at their corporate location. Quite an informative day and Mike the tech recommended the 39 product as the deep cleaner followed up with the 40 for preservation for my white vinyl top. Since then I've found out they work equally as well on the vinyl interior.

Here's the article: Meguiar's paint care. Within a week of getting back home and continuing the process on the remainder of the exterior, it looked like new, which was great since it was painted and the top put on in 1986.

The article actually doesn't mention much about the vinyl top since the piece was about paint restoration, but the tech was nice enough to dig out the vinyl cleaner after the shoot and show us how to use it. I absolutely had to go out and buy some 39 cleaner since the tech only cleaned a portion of the top and the super clean vinyl really stood out against what I previously thought was a clean top. The vinyl cleaner has been great since I live at the end of a long dirt road and the dust and debris buildup is terrible.


----------



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

Just a follow-up on the MG 40. I waited months for the product to become available. Just used it this past week on the tacky area below the rear window and it came out fantastic. Had to use a bit of pressure and cleaned it a few times but now it is back to normal with a beautiful luster. As a matter of fact, I decided to try it on the rear seat and had the same positive results so I then did the entire interior! What a difference. Thanks for the tip!!
TPM


----------



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

I forgot: now, it ALMOST looks like GTOJUNIOR's interior...thanks again.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad it worked as should. I'm always hesitant to offer up reviews but with anything from Meguiar's line of car care, I'm not.
It's all I use across the board for the total maintenance of any of my cars.

Thanks for reporting back.


----------

